# Insurance with endorsement



## benjy (23 May 2006)

My son was disqualified from driving almost 18 months ago. He is currently applying to have his license back. My question is: Are there any insurance companies out there that will insure someone who has an endorsement on their license, or must he wait until 5 years have elapsed?


----------



## CCOVICH (23 May 2006)

Try XS Direct, available through www.123.ie

Make sure to read the small print.  If you search this site for "XS Direct" you will find more details.


----------



## Jonathan H (24 May 2006)

I work in  and we quote for drivers with endorsements - you can't get a quote online but if you want to sent me his details I'll try and help him out


----------



## abbie (24 May 2006)

Try Goggin Insurance on Lower Dorset Street - you'll get the number on www.goldenpages.ie


----------



## Ravima (24 May 2006)

whoever insured him pre conviction will have to give him a quotation. Most other companies might consider if they are given all facts, such as nature of conviction and circumstances in which it was incurred. if as a result of an accident, it iw worse than if at a checkpoint etc.


----------



## danielle (23 Jun 2006)

Ive currently lost my licence for DUI and want to apply for it back but I need a letter from an insurance company who are willing to insure me stating that they have been made aware of my conviction. None of the companies i have approached are willing to issue a letter!!! I can get quotes from brokers - but not the insurance agents themselves


----------



## Ravima (23 Jun 2006)

who were you insured with at the time of the conviction? That company MUST give  you a quotation. If not, write to the Chief Executive and thereafter if still no satisfaction, to the Insurance Ombudsman. 

You are looking a ta loading being put on your quotation because of your conviction. that wil ldepend on the level of intoxication and the circumstances of the conviction. If slightly over the limit and not involved in an accident or any other driving charge, then the loading shoudl not be as high as if you were very much over the limit and had an accident.

Good luck.


----------



## SamD (3 Jul 2006)

Hi, there are companies that will quote for your son. How old is he and what kind of driving experience does he have?


----------



## Ravima (9 Jul 2006)

all of us do things in life that we later regret. Anyone who loses a licence can appeal to the judge to have it restored. Applicant must present himself/herself in court and make their case.


----------



## bond-007 (10 Jul 2006)

And make sure you have your essay on the dangers of drink done too and make sure you complete an alcohol awarness course.


----------



## CCOVICH (11 Jul 2006)

This thread is not in _Letting off Steam_, so let's stick to facts on topic please.

I have removed/edited certain posts.


----------

